
Motion Picture Patents Company (aka Edison Trust, 1908-1918) - B1FF_PSUVM
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Patents_Company
======
J_Darnley
The reason Hollywood moved to Hollywood: to _steal_ someone else's IP.

